# Plants Wanted - January 2011 Meeting



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I have started up an emersed crypt set up with four pots of crypts. I have room for something else. I would like to grow some mosses again. Not particular which ones and I don't need a large quantity.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got java moss.... I'd like to try some glossmo and pygmy chain sword.


----------

